# Your thoughts?



## MS25 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there. I just went for routine blood work. Results showed that my TSH level was slightly elevated. My MD doesn't seem to be worried, but I was wondering what your thoughts were.

TSH- 5.15uIU/mL
T4- 8.5 ug/dL
T3 Uptake- 35%
Free Thyoxine Index- 3.0


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi!

Your Labs reference range would be helpful.

Your doctor should have done Free T4 and Free T3 because they are not influenced by factors as are Totals - T4 and T3.

Post your Labs ranges when you can - thanks!


----------



## MS25 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are the normal lab ranges from my Doc:

TSH: 0.450 - 4.500
T4 (ug/dL): 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake: 24-39%
Free Thyroxine Index: 1.2-4.9


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

How are you feeling? So, this was just a physical and not for any complaint you were having? Do you have any family history of thyroid issues? It sure can't hurt to follow up with more labs.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I assume you have not been diagnosed for thyroid and therefore not on thyroid meds. Your labs or levels, TSH and Free Thyroxine Index, look suspicious. It would be interesting and more helpful to know what your FT3 is at the same draw as TSH/FT4.

I suggest retesting at the same Lab, with TSH and both FTs, 6 weeks after your last test to see if you get a repeat or thereabouts.

TSH tells if we are hypo or hyper but the FTs both, tells what is going on with the thyroid or other health issues as well. We can have a normal TSH with abnormal FTs. So it is important to do all three tests, at the same time/draw.

Without knowing your FT3, I can't make any more comments regarding levels/health..........sorry!


----------



## MS25 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have never been diagnosed with anything medical-related. I have been feeling a little bit more tired than usual and do sometimes feel "foggy" as some people describe, so I decided to have some labs run. The doc I went to wants to run more tests in 3-6 months, but doesn't seem too worried about it.


----------

